# my oothca hatching tank



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

lol even a asian temple in the background since these are suposed to be chinese mantids , gotta make em feel at home.


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

haha...nice. What will you feed the nymphgs on when they hatch?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

lol love it


----------



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

ian i just ordered some fruit flies . in fact thats a whole nother post check the nymph forum


----------



## hortus (Oct 27, 2005)

oh and the tanks not as big as it looks

its not a full 10

i think its a 5 or a 7

prolly a 7


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

I see...all I was thinking, was that the flies are attracted to light, and the light is fairly near the top of the tank. So..when you take the lid off, they will fly out? Just a thought..I have had that problem myself in the past.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

unless he lifts the other corner


----------



## Ian (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah...I suppose, but I found if I kept the light near the bottom, then blew in the tank, the flies would head towards the bottom, so when I lifeted the lid, they were away from the lid, thus not escaping.

However, I find nets sooo much easier to use for hatching and rearing nymphs than tanks.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 27, 2005)

i dunno what im gunna do, still got 1 month left until p.affinis hatch


----------

